# Rescue goat pregnant?



## equipix (May 14, 2017)

We adopted a stray goat form animal control just after Christmas. Her intake date was 12/22/16. Not sure when (January, I think) we noticed that nipples we couldn't see when we got her were now visible. My vet was out for another animal so I scheduled an ultrasound. She took an xray and ultrasound. There were no bones on the xray, but the ultrasound showed some thickening of the uterus. The vet couldn't be sure she was pregnant, mostly because she had the practice's very old ultrasound and xray machine. In early April, another vet in the practice was out for shots and did a quick exam on the goat. He thought he felt something and figured a few more weeks for her. From January to now, her udder has grown some, but has stalled. If she is pregnant, her due date would have to be very soon as 150 days is around the 19th of May assuming she was bed right before animal control picked her up. I've attached a few photos to see what you all think. Should I be preparing for a birth in the next week or so? Thanks!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

She looks pregnant to me. Their udders can fill last minute but make sure you have colostrum on hand! Is her belly in front of her udder tight? If so she is definitely pregnant!


----------



## equipix (May 14, 2017)

I tried to feel up under there, but she's not keen on being handled at all (just sometimes lets you scratch on her face) When I get a hold of her, she shakes like a leaf. It felt solid up under there, but I couldn't really tell if it was tight though.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Have you seen any movement on her right side? Not her left side cause that would be her rumen


----------



## equipix (May 14, 2017)

sorry, I'm not much help...it's very hard to tell because she's always moving and/or shaking if I try to do more than scratch her jaw.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Do either of your wethers act bucky?


----------



## equipix (May 14, 2017)

no, they're pretty calm...they don't really seem to want her around. But, that said, they are not kept together. The males head bash the fence when she comes around too close.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

That's just normal goat dominance trying to settle who's boss


----------



## equipix (May 14, 2017)

They like to think they're the boss! lol I like to think it's me


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Have they all been together? Wethers will act Bucky like trying to breed the does when the girls are in heat. If he has done that then she isn't but it really looks like she is!


----------



## equipix (May 14, 2017)

They've never been together, just divided by fencing. She seems to spend a lot of time on her own when she doesn't feel like being with the other doe.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

How long has she been going off alone?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

The tight belly is really not accurate. I have goats with healthy rumens, bucks, etc that are nice and tight in the belly area before the udder. lol And I'm sure my bucks are not pregnant!

The best way to tell is to send off a blood pregnancy test or just wait.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

It has worked for me for 6 years! Bucks bellies are always tight mine are too!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I don't fool with doing blood tests it's a waste of money when all I have to do is check fir heat and or wait 5 month's and see what I get!


----------



## equipix (May 14, 2017)

I guess I'll know in a week or so lol After that, time's run out. She'll be past 150 days.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I agree! Some does go past 150 days I've heard of does going till 160 days!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

JK_Farms said:


> I don't fool with doing blood tests it's a waste of money when all I have to do is check fir heat and or wait 5 month's and see what I get!


Blood testing is very accurate and useful to many people. My does have tight bellies when they're not pregnant just as much as when they are.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I mean the belly right in front of the udder not the whole belly


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Judging by pooch, I'm going with not pregnant


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I second not pregnant.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Pooch tests don't always work I had a doe people judged as pregnant and she had never been with a buck cause two years later no kids! She has kidded this year with twins tho.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Nothing always works. Even blood tests can be off if the fetuses have just been reabsorbed. But they are the MOST reliable method if one truly has to know. I personally have never resorted to them, but I sure have thought seriously about it more than once as I tried to make plans...

I find that when someone insists that a certain method always works, confirmation bias is active.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm going to go with not pregnant, but I guess we'll see.

Also, seriously. My pregnant does and my non pregnant does all feel the same right in front of the udder. lol


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yeah, Dayna, so do mine. In fact, I went and checked just to be sure this past winter when someone told me that they swear by that method! I had that woman check, also, and she guessed wrong on several does. onder:

I guess you gotta do what you feel works best for your farm.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Update? Any kids born?


----------



## equipix (May 14, 2017)

Nope, not yet  I suspect she's been faking it.


----------



## equipix (May 14, 2017)

Oh well, apparently we are not pregnant. She's well past 150 days. I guess my wethers must have gotten her way too excited lol


----------

